# With choice would you choose Visayas Region or Manila?



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am curious the many point of views. I am trying to decide best area for me. 

Makati sounds nice for all the amenities, restaraunts, internet, and everything is in reach. Cebu is just another Manila. I really have thought about Dumaguete for also because all the good things I have heard on the place.

Which you refer Visayas Region or Manila and Surrounding Area?


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

"Cebu is just another Manila". Sorry jdavis10 but I couldn't disagree more. Manila is an enormous monster of a place, with it's own unique characteristics that are not found anywhere else in the world. Cebu is a small city with its own character and charm and I really do not see any similarity.

Choosing a place to settle in Philippines can be a tough decision, so I suggest it is best to take some time to visit the different areas you might have heard of and see for yourself what is there, and what you like/dislike about each place. If you want to get recommendations on a forum that is fine, but it would be much easier for people to help if you could say what it is that you are looking for. For example, if you are into beach life and watersports, it is obvious that Makati is not suitable for you. On the other hand, if you are a city type who likes all the big city facilities to be nearby, Makati or Malate may be ideal.

So, maybe you could say what are the things you have heard about Dumaguete that you find attractive? That would at least provide some indication of what you might be interested in.

Richard


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hello*

Thanks Richard for your response!!

Well many of the expats I have talked to said it is ideal area to try out. I do like Cebu and have debated there for long time but I am more looking for provincial area. I am not really a city guy, but having a reasonable internet connection is very important for my business as I got to check and respond to emails and recruit clients for work every week. Manila is not the ideal place I want to be but I only considered because of the many facilities and things that are there, but its not the ideal life Im looking for. I am more of an old-fashion guy so away from the city is nice for me. I have considered many places though including Iloilo


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Thanks Richard for your response!!
> 
> Well many of the expats I have talked to said it is ideal area to try out. I do like Cebu and have debated there for long time but I am more looking for provincial area. I am not really a city guy, but having a reasonable internet connection is very important for my business as I got to check and respond to emails and recruit clients for work every week. Manila is not the ideal place I want to be but I only considered because of the many facilities and things that are there, but its not the ideal life Im looking for. I am more of an old-fashion guy so away from the city is nice for me. I have considered many places though including Iloilo


Most "provincial" type areas do not have reliable internet/power. The grids are not up to speed and brown outs are frequent. Even in Dumaguete it is like that. 

These are some of the reasons that I chose Subic Freeport. Power, internet, phone are almost 100% reliable. I have only experienced 2 brown outs in 18 months (1 during a typhoon, the other due to a vehicle accident with a power pole). If I have power my internet has always been working. The Freeport has the "provincial" feel with the big city resources (restaurants, malls, good expressway) and no traffic, jeepneys, trikes and very little crime. You can rent a duplex here for $500-700/mo (typically 1 year but 6 months leases can be had). Another factor is health care. Most hospitals in the province are not that great. There is a hospital in the Freeport (Baypointe) that is 15 minutes drive from my house (observing the traffic laws, 10 minutes in a real emergency). Manila is 2 hours away via expressway and Clark is 45 minutes.

You won't find many places in the Philippines that are safer than the Subic Freeport.

Every month I meet more and more Expats that have moved here from Barrio Barreto/Olongapo. The reasons range from safety to less noise/hassle.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Best Reasons*



jon1 said:


> Most "provincial" type areas do not have reliable internet/power. The grids are not up to speed and brown outs are frequent. Even in Dumaguete it is like that.
> 
> These are some of the reasons that I chose Subic Freeport. Power, internet, phone are almost 100% reliable. I have only experienced 2 brown outs in 18 months (1 during a typhoon, the other due to a vehicle accident with a power pole). If I have power my internet has always been working. The Freeport has the "provincial" feel with the big city resources (restaurants, malls, good expressway) and no traffic, jeepneys, trikes and very little crime. You can rent a duplex here for $500-700/mo (typically 1 year but 6 months leases can be had). Another factor is health care. Most hospitals in the province are not that great. There is a hospital in the Freeport (Baypointe) that is 15 minutes drive from my house (observing the traffic laws, 10 minutes in a real emergency). Manila is 2 hours away via expressway and Clark is 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


*I agree 100% with Jon. Especially on the medical issues. Living in the provinces is great but in a medical emergency the odds of survival are grossly stacked against you in any kind of emergency.
We live close to Agneles (less than an hour from Subic) and to me, Subic has to be THE best area available...*


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies!*

With all due respect and great as Subic sounds it is too expensive for my taste, I can find cheaper units in manila/cebu units than I could here. All units I seen online were just crazy priced. I can't afford that. I am debating between 

Cebu
Iloilo City
bacolod
dumaguete
angeles


Any experiences with these places anybody would like to share with me ?


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't rely on online prices to get a feel of the market rates. They are always very high, no matter what area you look at. The best way is to drive around, look at "for rent" signs, and call the phone numbers on these (actually, its better to get a local to call on your behalf). If you have time to spare, you will get a good deal eventually.

Richard


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Housing*



jdavis10 said:


> With all due respect and great as Subic sounds it is too expensive for my taste, I can find cheaper units in manila/cebu units than I could here. All units I seen online were just crazy priced. I can't afford that. I am debating between
> 
> Cebu
> Iloilo City
> ...


Well, we live a short distance out of Angeles City. Taking our motor trike, the travel time to Angeles City proper is about 20 to 25 minutes.
We live in a MT Pinatubo resettlement, elbow to elbow with the very poorest of the poor. Rental units here go for about $20.00 to $30.00 ( twenty to thirty) US dollars per month. Most are very rough looking (cement and hollow block) but can be fixed up to be quite nice. Local public markets make traveling to other areas for food shopping unnecessary for most items. If one wants to head into Angeles but don't want to drive, there are "express" non-stop jeepneys from here for only P26.00 one way. That jeep stops within walking distance 
(Astro Park/Checkpoint)of SM mall at Clark Airbase. We decided years ago to enjoy living in a foreign land and opted to not live in a foreigner sub division for that reason. All in all, except for power outages that happen too often, life is good here and can't imagine moving elsewhere else.

*It needs to be noted here that foreigners can not buy or own land--period. Land purchaces MUST be in the name of a Filipino citizen. This is federal law and applies anywhere in the country..*


Gene...


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I have ten years of coming and going and I am quite happy with Central/Northern Luzon. Built a house outside of a city, enjoy the simplier life and family when I do my visits and close enough to jaunt to the mtns. Some decent hopsitals, SMs, other malls, markets, freeways (not free, misnomer), everybodies situation, needs and expectations are different. Most of it depends on first impression and experiences with your girl and her family. By all means do pay attention to the culture clash stories in the forum, they are so true.


----------

